# Purchasing a car (tax paid)



## ianuxb (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi there,

I live in Nicosia and am looking to buy a duty paid car imminently (I have the cash, so wont be using any sort of finance). Can anyone tell me the exact process for changing the registration to my name?

If I remember rightly, do both myself and the current owner have to go to a registration office to sign it over? I know that in Limassol its at the new port, but if anyone can tell me where it is in Nicosia that would be very helpful.

And also what paperwork I actually need to get from the current owner.

Many thanks.

Ian


----------

